# Demodectic Mange?



## shaelynn (Jan 4, 2010)

We'll be taking my dog into the vet asap but he's had a rash for some time and we've been trying various treatments as we've been trying to figure out what is wrong with him before spending the exorbitant amount that our vet charges for a visit (can you say monopoly????) i've been researching and although many websites say that this form of mange is seen more in puppies i am unsure of when our older dog actually contracted. we got a puppy about 6-7 months ago and she is not exhibiting any of the symptoms that our seven year old is exhibiting. he got the rash around the time we got the puppy but we think it was actually a few weeks before. it look like a scaly (for lack of a better term) reddish area near his stomach. he has not been itchy at all which is why we weren't too worried about the condition. recently he got two lesions (not red but same size and shape as on stomach) near his mouth with some minor hair loss on one side... has anyone seen anything like this in their dogs? or does anyone know if this could be demodectic mange because that is my best guess at this point... Both dogs are german shorthair pointers if that means anything....


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Are there any bumps anywhere?

I have a puppy with demodex mange. It's an issue with their immune system and it's common in puppies, because they have an immature immune system, so once their immune system matures, it normally goes away. Dogs that are older that have demodex manage is generally due to something hurting their immune system like cancer or thyroid...etc that needs to be checked out.

From the pictures, it was hard to determine if it was demodex manage or not. But generally it starts out around the facial area, the legs and tail, which is localized d-mange. If hair is missing in other areas and around the whole body it's generalized demodex mange. Localized red manage isn't nearly a problem like generalized mange.

A skin scrapping is really the only true way to tell, so it does seem you'll probably have to take your dog to the vet.

Regardless of what it is, you might want to help aid the skin with some vitamins/herbs such as:

Vitamin E
Neem Leaf Capsules
Fish Oil
MSM


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

I have had two young dogs with demodex. It did not look like the photos of your dog. Mine had no lesions, just red/pink areas. And my dogs were young, and as stated, it's more common in young dogs who don't have developed immune systems.

Did you take the dog to the vet? I am curious what they said.


----------



## Grimace17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mange is a serious condition but luckily it can be treated. Like many skin conditions, mange can be a symptom of a diet lacking all of the vitamins and nutrients the animal requires. Dog food is cooked at high temperatures and much of the nutritional content is lost in the process. IN Diet Supplements for Dogs are an especially good supplement when it comes to dog skin/coat health. Their website http://www.inpetsupplements.com has many testimonials from dogs who have made astonishing recoveries from issues such as mange and hot spots.


----------



## ellielouise1 (Dec 29, 2009)

My pug has just been diagnosed with demodectic mange after months of being told it was just puppy acne, and even scrapings taken, we changed our vet and straight away she diagnosed it. My dog's mange is quite aggressive, he has red lumps and bumps and alternates between weeping sores and dry crusty scabs (not very pleasant). It also smells very strongly, but thats possibly due to a secondary bacterial infection. It doesnt look like your picture, so hopefully it isnt, as it will be an even more costly affair than a simple checkup as we have found! Hope your dog gets better soon


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

A skin scraping is really the only definitive here. 
Cracker had an episode of demodex (the mites live on all dogs, immune issues, stress, dietary issues etc can all trigger it to become active) when she was a young dog. She did not have the generalized scabbing etc, just itchiness and hair loss...yours may have started out as simple demodex and developed into a bacterial or yeast infection.

Yes Vets cost money. Fact of life. A good vet is well worth the dollars, as having one can catch these things early and prevent repeated costs. Vets have six years of vet school and a clinic to run...MOST are NOT in it for money..but some are. Find a vet you trust or get a referral to a veterinary dermatologist..your dog needs treatment, but treatment can't happen without a proper diagnosis.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

2 other things that can produce balding similar to mange are hypothyroid disorder and cushings disease. I'd have the dog tested for both esp. if there isn't any hair loss around his face or chest 9aside of the muzzle thing you mentioned). if he is not itchy the chances of it being mange are low. To me this sounds more like hypothyroid issues.


----------

